# printing the line numbers in excel



## mardigrasvet (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi,

For my expense reports I number the receipts according to the line numbers but when I print the sheets, the line numbers and column headings disappear. How can I print them?

Thanks for your help.

Cheers!

Tom


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

What line numbers ? do you mean Excels row numbers? You can print them by going to File/pagesetup, and on the Sheet tab check off Print Row and Column Headings.

If that is not what you mean then while in the Sheet tab still, is there a range set in the Print Area, that may be excluding your rows and columns?


----------

